# طلب مساعدة في شرح سؤال Convolution



## alabudy2 (30 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ...
ارجو من الاخوة الاعزاء مساعدتي في شرح السؤال أدناه ..
كيف استخرج N وكيف استخرج المصفوفات..
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## alabudy2 (31 أغسطس 2013)

انا انتظررر :81::81:


----------



## alabudy2 (10 سبتمبر 2013)

تم حل السؤال من موقع اجنبي ...ارجو من المشرف حذف الموضوع ..شكرا لكل من حاول المساعدة..


----------

